# 5 week old puppy



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

My friend bought a pup for a not good breeder. Now my friend is unable to take care of the pup for personal/health reasons. The breeder does not want the pup back. I told her that I would take the pup, I did not realize, however, the pup is only 5 weeks old!!! Now I know that I need to take the pup, for fear of what will happen to it if it is given to someone else. I really need some advice on what I need to do for this baby. I do know that the breeder was feeding the pup calf starter with the puppy food to wean it, I know that calf starter is not good for dogs. I know that hypoglycemia is a real concern. I will consult with the vet tomorrow when I take her in, just wanting a little heads up on things to ask the vet about.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't know what state you live in but, in Illinois, it's illegal to sell a puppy before 8 weeks of age. I'd turn the breeder into the state if it was me.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no, the breeder is not a good breeder #1 for selling such a young puppy and #2 for refusing to take it back. Uggggg.........

Ok, there is puppy formula that you can get for this baby. I forget the name but your vet will know. Make sure you get some Nutri-Cal to give it to try to prevent hypoglycemia. I don't know if a puppy that young can eat on its own or if you need a puppy bottle. I know others will have good recommendations for you. Maybe some of the breeders will see this thread and help you out. Good luck! 

Is this a Maltese puppy?


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes it is a maltese puppy. I guess the mom is sick or rejecting the pups or something. My friend ( I just called and asked for more info) said that she wasn't nursing anymore at all that is why they had her on the calf starter to try and supplement. I still do not know if the breeder just didn't care that the pup was so young, or just didn't know what else to do. Either way, I just want to make sure that I do everything I can to make sure that she is ok. The pup is eating food that is soaked to mush just fine. I just worry that it will not be enough nutrients for her.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hopefully, you won't have to tube feed this baby. If so, the vet
will have to teach you. There are so many things to watch out
for the next two months. Hypoglycemia is at the top. That baby
will need to eat every few hours and kept in a quiet environment
most of the time as young pups sleep a good deal. You don't
want to stress that baby. Don't let everyone pick him up the next
few weeks. I wish you luck and I would report that breeder for
selling so young.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> My friend bought a pup for a not good breeder. Now my friend is unable to take care of the pup for personal/health reasons. The breeder does not want the pup back. I told her that I would take the pup, I did not realize, however, the pup is only 5 weeks old!!! Now I know that I need to take the pup, for fear of what will happen to it if it is given to someone else. I really need some advice on what I need to do for this baby. I do know that the breeder was feeding the pup calf starter with the puppy food to wean it, I know that calf starter is not good for dogs. I know that hypoglycemia is a real concern. I will consult with the vet tomorrow when I take her in, just wanting a little heads up on things to ask the vet about.[/B]



Here in Georgia, any BYB can sell at 6 weeks. Yes, it's horrible. I have learned that the AMA has gotten their information down to a Science. I would override state regulations any day to follow AMA regulations This is what I have learned from all of my new found friends here on SM. I didn't know this when I got my boys. Max was 7 months old. Past the 12 week cutoff. However, when I started just looking in newspapers and on the internet (especially around Christmas) the deposit was made at birth in order to get a puppy at 6 weeks old. Ollie was 7 weeks, I did sign an agreement with the breeder that I was aware of hypoglycemia and that I was prepared before taking him into my care. I had pedialyte, nutri-cal, Karo Syrup. I monitored him like a new born baby. I did not leave my house for weeks without my husband here to watch Ollie. I do think that EVERY state should have a mandatory 12 weeks selling point on ALL toy breeds. Just my experience. Ollie is healthy and happy and never had an incidence, but I was very lucky that I had my SM friends to guide me through the process.

Love and Peace - Chris

*"The better part of one's life consists of his friendships." *- _Abraham Lincoln_


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

For starters go to your vet or pet smart and get some Esbilac. If you can not find it let me know and I will give you a recipe for formula. You will need puppy kibble. From your local grocery store you can get some Vanilla Custard Pudding in the baby food isle. 

Crush the puppy kibble in your blender. Moisten it well with the formula. Then add about a 1/4 tsp of the pudding. Let it soak and get good and mushy. 

Then see if she will eat it. I find it helpful when I am teaching the babies to eat mush to put a little on my finger and put it in their mouth. Then I also use a spoon to lift it towards their mouths. In a few days she should know how to lap it up when you offer it to her. 

The pudding is high in sugar and will help her keep from getting hypoglycemia. Plus they love it. 

Keep dry kibble with her at all times. The sooner she learns how to eat it the better off she will be. 

Good luck and if you need anything please let me know by PM.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: thats so sad!!
5 weeks is way to young..
Good Luck
ANDREA


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Why crush dry kibble when you can buy a can of good premium canned puppy food? It will be moist and lapped at easily. Don't forget to keep him warm too.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Why crush dry kibble when you can buy a can of good premium canned puppy food? It will be moist and lapped at easily. Don't forget to keep him warm too.[/B]


Because canned is known to tear the stomach up and make the stool loose.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549799
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I've seen some that are too rich, I just wouldn't use that one.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, I don't have any advise to give you, but I do want to wish much good luck and thank you for taking the puppy and getting information on how to take care of it. I can't even imagine a breeder that would sell a 5 week old Maltese. I got my Bogie too young (8 weeks) before I knew any better. I was very lucky he was healthy and did fine, but it was certainly luck and help from the internet that got me through. My first vet was of very little help. Again good luck, and keep us UTD on the babies progress.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549803
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is where it gets tricky. What makes one babies tummy upset is fine with another. I was taught this a long time ago and have raised all my babies on it while winging them from mom. They are getting the neutrition from the food, milk and extra sugar all in one. 

I hope I did not sound short towards you in my last post Dee. If I did please forgive me. You know I am not that way. And no matter what is going on in my life there is absolutely no excuse for it. :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

The vet assistant in my office today said she had a Maltese and her name was also Rylee. So I asked her how old her puppy was and she said 8 weeks and my eyes almost popped out of my head. She then told me that it was OK to take the puppy at 6 weeks since it was eating dry food. So I proceed to ask who the breeder was and she said her Maltese did not come from a breeder. So I smiled sweetly and asked how much her Rylee weighed and she is already 2.3 pounds so I guess this one will be on the large size. I kept my big mouth shut after that. Paid my bill thanked them for getting me in and left.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I have no advice, but hope that this baby will be okay!
:grouphug:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you all very much for all your advice. I will keep very close eye on this baby. I go to pick her up tomorrow. She is about an hour away from me, I am going to try to get some nutri cal before I go, just incase the stress of travel is too much for her. If I can't get nutrical, as we are leaving pretty early in the morning, I will take some karo syrup with me. I am taking her straight to the vet when we get home. 

I want to give a special thanks to Suzy's Mom. I will definately pm you with any questions I may have. 

Also I wanted to let everyone know that I have already had a serious talk with my kids. I told them that she is a very little baby, and that they will be allowed very little contact with her for a while. I made sure that they know that they are not allowed to pick her up and that supervision will be necessary with any and all contact that they will have with her. 

The only other question I have right now is... is it too early to expect any kind of potty training to occur? I am aware that this would include waking in the night to take her out. Will she already have the instinct to not go in her den? or will I have to just be a little more assertive about taking her out frequently? 

Thanks so much for your help. I will post pics and an update from the vet tomorrow.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Thank you all very much for all your advice. I will keep very close eye on this baby. I go to pick her up tomorrow. She is about an hour away from me, I am going to try to get some nutri cal before I go, just incase the stress of travel is too much for her. If I can't get nutrical, as we are leaving pretty early in the morning, I will take some karo syrup with me. I am taking her straight to the vet when we get home.
> 
> I want to give a special thanks to Suzy's Mom. I will definately pm you with any questions I may have.
> 
> ...


She is too young to go outside to potty. She is old enough not to potty where she sleeps but to be honest with you I doubt that she had the chance to learn this instinct yet. What i suggest is for you to get an x-pen and put her bed, food water and toys in one end and then put a potty pad at the opposite. This will give her an area to go to. Plus keep her where your kids can not get to her. I do not know how old your children are. But I do have a grandson that is 2 and he knows not to try and pick up the pups when they are running around and playing. I have faith in you that she will be fine. It is going to take patience and a gentle hand to get through this. 

Thank you for the special thanks. But no thanks in needed. I will do whatever I can to help you help this baby have a happy healthy life. 

*BTW while you are at the vet tomorrow do not let him start her on her vaccinations. She is still to young. They should not be started until she is 8 weeks. Then only parvo for the first shot. *


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I wanted to tell you that my Hope's mother turned away from her two babies (Hope and her brother) and the two were hand fed by humans. Luckily Hope was around other Maltese who taught her the proper behaviour and she is probably the best tempered dog I've ever seen. Your situation is less than ideal, but bless you for trying. I'd stay closely in contact with the vet and also with matlese breeders.........


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I just wanted to update everyone on the puppy. She is doing wonderfully!!! 
When we go home she just played her little heart out. I made the food the way Suzy's Mom had suggested, and she chowed. She doesn't have any teeth, but she ate the mush very well. She is drinking well too. She has pooed twice and peed several times, so I am confident that she is eating enough. She is sleeping alot, which is good. It has been a long day for such a little girl. 

I got alot of good pictures I will post them tomorrow sometime, by the way her name is Lilly Lu. (but my kids are calling her Lilly Pad).

We did not make it back in time for our vet appointment, and our vet closes early on thursday and Friday. I am going to try to get her in early in the morning, if they have any openings. 

Thanks for all the advice and if anything else comes to mind please let me know. I have been on pins and needles today, scared to death that I will do something wrong.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You said she was playing her little heart out. 

I would keep things as calm as possible. 

Bless your heart. How sad a breeder gave her up so early.

Hugs to you and the wee one. :grouphug: 

I must add, she may seem to be doing wonderfully, but she
is too young, and there is a real danger.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> You said she was playing her little heart out.
> 
> I would keep things as calm as possible.
> 
> ...


When I say played her heart out, I mean for about 5 minutes. That tuckered the poor baby out. 

I am doing the best I can for her. I am keeping the nutrical right at hand, and have her very close at all times. I am still very worried about her. I hope that these next several weeks go by fast so I can breathe easy again. Thanks so much for your concern.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh I'm so glad she seems to be doing ok. Good luck!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=550581
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again, bless your heart. We are all worried with you. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Glad to hear Lilly Lu (Pad) is doing well.

I hope she continues to thrive and is a great little addition.

Bless you for taking her in and caring so much. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## cknight (Jan 8, 2008)

Good luck with her. She is so young and fragile.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Was just checking in for an update and I'm glad to hear she seems to be doing well! Let's cross our fingers that she continues to thrive! :chili: Can't wait to see your pictures...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

One thing I didn't see mentioned -- and this is the gross part, is about her poop. When a puppy is being weaned, pooping often becomes a problem. Sometimes the poop will kind of get stuck and will appear waxy. 

Make certain to clean a couple of times a day and don't be surprised that the cleaning makes her poop more. The mothers actually lick the area to stimulate them going to the bathroom.

It is too early for potty training.

Also, if the baby seems upset, I would think of getting her one of the heartbeat toys where the mother's heartbeat is mimicked.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> One thing I didn't see mentioned -- and this is the gross part, is about her poop. When a puppy is being weaned, pooping often becomes a problem. Sometimes the poop will kind of get stuck and will appear waxy.
> 
> Make certain to clean a couple of times a day and don't be surprised that the cleaning makes her poop more. The mothers actually lick the area to stimulate them going to the bathroom.
> 
> ...



Yep, figured that one out last night...uggggh. I am cleaning after her well. I have her in an expen with her bed on one end, and potty pad on the other, She is using the potty pad every time so far. (crossing fingers) I know that if she was out of the pen she would just go wherever she is. I called the vet this morning, I told them everything I was doing, and they said that is exactly what they would have told me to do. They said that if she seems to be doing well now that I don't need to bring her in. They just said to make sre to bring her in next week for her shots. I told them no, that I will be waiting till she is 8 weeks old (thanks for that info, I wouldn't have known otherwise). 

I think I am going to look for another vet, I do not think that they know very much about maltese at all. And whenever I ask them a question it is like they are quoting a script. When I asked the vet about titters, I think she was literally scared to talk to me. She just kept repeating, "well it is recomended that shots are given every year". If my babies need it, then I will do it, if they don't, I won't.

Everything else seems to be wonderful so far. Still not breathing okay yet, but doing the best we can. I posted pics in the pic section.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

My best advise would be to buy a Snuggle Puppy to simulate a mom. It comes with 20 hour heating pads, thumping heart beat, and a velcro tab to hold a bottle in place. I forgot to also add that the puppy is machine washable. I hope that this helps and good luck.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sugas puppies are nearly weaned ,in ireland they can go to new homes at 8 weeks .i have suga since she was 6 weeks..some breeders do not wean pups so as to keep them small in ireland..i feed them baby rice or baby porridge mix with puppy milk..mostly milk ..then puppy pedigrree chum mixed with milk..suga regected her pups early as thay were c,section puppys feed every 2 to 3 hours .pu ps should be lapping at 5 weeks;if not put some food on your finger or try to give on a baby spoon..dont forget wipe the pups bottom with wet cotton ball so as to help it go to the toilet ,mumwould lick there bottoms..best of luck jo :wub:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Jul 11 2008, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603782


> sugas puppies are nearly weaned ,in ireland they can go to new homes at 8 weeks .i have suga since she was 6 weeks..some breeders do not wean pups so as to keep them small in ireland..i feed them baby rice or baby porridge mix with puppy milk..mostly milk ..then puppy pedigrree chum mixed with milk..suga regected her pups early as thay were c,section puppys feed every 2 to 3 hours .pu ps should be lapping at 5 weeks;if not put some food on your finger or try to give on a baby spoon..dont forget wipe the pups bottom with wet cotton ball so as to help it go to the toilet ,mumwould lick there bottoms..best of luck jo :wub:[/B]


Lilly is doing wonderfully!!! She is almost 5 months old now, completely potty trained. I must say that those first couple of weeks I was really a nervous wreck, but the bond that we have now is undeniable!!! Her and Max get along wonderfully. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I know nothing about this topic except for what I have heard from others.

Here's a Cuddle Puppy that you warm in the microwave:

http://www.fabulouspooch.com/ProductDetail...ductCode=PS-101

Here's a stuffed toy that has a digital heartbeat to soothe the puppy

http://www.alphadogtoys.com/comfort_pal_pl..._heartbeat.html


Colostrum


Edited: Oh, duh, sorry I thought that this was a new post  


Hope this helps! I wish you the best! Post pix when you can.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

So glad that she is doing well.
She was lucky to have found someone lilke you. Please post pictures so we can see the little angel!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so happy that little Lily is doing well.......keep up the good work!!!! I know you will feel a sigh of relief when she is older!!!


----------

